# Best OTC Diuretic for Contest Prep...



## ChickDiesel (Jun 3, 2012)

Even with diuretic use last year, my coach told me I was still holding on to a great deal of water....Sooooo. I'm asking the board for their advice on what the best diuretic is for contest prep?  Legally obtainable recommendations only please.  And please give me your explanations or experiences. Thank you!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 3, 2012)

dandelion root is the most common part of otc diuretics so there's many choices out there just make sure it's the main item in whatever you choose


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 3, 2012)

Used to be an OTC product called Taraxatone. One of the main ingredients was Dandelion Root like Irish had mentioned. 

You can also look into combo products by supp companies that are specifically for drawing and expelling water. 

Don't forget about Coffee and Niacin as well.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 3, 2012)

Formeron


----------



## fatsopower (Jun 3, 2012)

3000mg taurine a day in 3 divided doses will dry you out in a few days. MHP Xpel has a decent rep.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 3, 2012)

Dandelion Root and Oxy Elite Pro... Those 2 work good for me w/ asparagus and vitamin C


----------



## ChickDiesel (Jun 12, 2012)

Reall!  Taurine? Interesting.  This is good to know since it will further contribute to  minimizing muscle breakdown in the final stages of cutting. Thank you all for your suggestions.  I purchase fresh dandelion leaves then dry them and grind them to make my own tea or toss right into a protein shake.  It's just I've read that your body gets use to the effects of the taraxacum extract...i.e. dandelion root.  Taraxatone, the product, was discontinued a couple years ago too i do believe.


----------



## bigbill69 (Jun 14, 2012)

man if you wana get dried out good take 4 pieces of exlax chocolate and drink some coffe ohh my youll lose every ounce of water so be carefull


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 14, 2012)

[h=4]*RAZOR CUTS™*[/h] *Rapid Water Loss Formula* 








*-All Natural Herbal Formula*
-Helps Shed Excess Water
-Safe for Males & Females
-Get Razor Cut Definition



[VIEW LABEL] 









*PLEASE SELECT QUANTITY:*










*Razor Cuts™ is an extremely powerful herbal diuretic designed to  help the body dramatically eliminate excess water retention from  beneath the skin. * The main ingredient in Razor Cuts™ Dandelion  Root Extract is commonly used diuretic by bodybuilders, fitness, and  figure athletes prior to shows. Dandelion Root (Taraxacum Officinale) is  naturally rich in potassium has been used traditionally as a liver  tonic, diuretic, and blood cleanser; helpful for treating water  retention, inflammation, and congestion and disorders of the liver and  gallbladder.


----------



## ChickDiesel (Jun 18, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> man if you wana get dried out good take 4 pieces of exlax chocolate and drink some coffe ohh my youll lose every ounce of water so be carefull



Gross!  And wow!  I hope you didn't try this approach!  I am trying the OTC Xpel.  I haven't had it in a while, just didn't like the fact it contined mild stimulants which prevents me from taking it at night.  Anyhoo...So far, so good.  Seven days out.  I don't need to be too dry, I'm not a bodybuilder, but I do still need a more toned look!  Even with my bf% down to 6.5% or so now, I can present what I have even holding a little water.  the key is to have a well balanced feminine "physique" with minimal muscle striations and  definition.  It's just some of the guidelines for the newer division of women's physique.  Thanks everyone for your imput.


----------



## ChickDiesel (Jun 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *RAZOR CUTS™*
> 
> *Rapid Water Loss Formula*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion! I may have to try this next time


----------



## Luxx (Jun 18, 2012)

You may want to look into this.
http://hotnfit.com/ecstack
You can still get Ephedrine under the name of bronkaid.


----------

